# Dutch Oven Pork Tenderloin and Potatoes



## sqwib (Jan 6, 2014)

*January 5th, 2014**Dutch Oven Pork Tenderloin and Potatoes*​ 







I wanted to do something different with a pack of pork tenderloins I picked up, I usually just grill these over direct heat then transfer to indirect heat and cook to an internal temperature of 145°.

So I turn to the magnificent internet and there's a lot of sites suggesting the method posted below, I figured hell it worked great for my Prime Rib on Christmas, lets see how it works on a Pork Tenderloin.


The recipe below is taken directly from Food.com
 

_Food.com_ - Me

 
_NOTE: The success of this cooking method will depend upon how accurate the temperature of your oven is and how well your oven retains heat. Adjust cooking time +/- according to your individual oven. _

_NOTICE: If you have a very old oven that is not well insulated, this recipe may not work for you, as heat retention/residual heat is important to the success of this recipe. _
_Determine the EXACT weight of roast from the meat wrapper. Weight will determine how long to cook the roast. _

_Preheat oven to 500 degrees. Remove tenderloin from refrigerator. Season meat as desired. Place seasoned meat in an uncovered roasting pan on a shelf in the bottom 1/3 of your oven. _

_IF YOU HAVE AN OVEN PROBE OR THERMOMETER THAT HAS A WIRE THAT GOES THROUGH THE SIDE OF THE OVEN DOOR, BY ALL MEANS USE IT AND SET THE TEMPERATURE ALARM FOR 140 DEGREES. REMOVE MEAT FROM OVEN WHEN ALARM ALERT GOES OFF (probably before an hour has expired). After resting 5-10 minutes, the roast should reach a safe 145-150 degrees._ I do have one but used my Maverick. I pulled my Loins (insert smile) at 145°_._

_Bake EXACTLY 5 1/2 minutes PER POUND. Adjust +/- according to your oven's accuracy and heat retention. Turn oven OFF and DO NOT open oven door for 45 to 1 hour. Remove pork from oven, lightly cover with foil, and let rest 5-10 minutes to redistribute internal juices. Roast should be done, very slightly pink in the center, and very moist. _I cooked these at about 7 minutes longer at high heat than suggested. And the tenderloins were ready in about twenty minutes after the initial braise. I did not foil.

_NOTE:******* For anyone questioning this method of cooking, it really does reach the proper internal temperature on a thermometer. According to Sara Moulton on FoodTV, botulism is killed at 138 degrees, and 145 is a safe temperature for pork, although the USDA recommends 160 degrees (meat will be much drier). If the center of the meat is not a little pink, it is overcooked! _I believe the FDA has approved whole meat Pork to be safe at 145°.

_VARIATION: To make Roasted Veggies along with the tenderloin, peel carrots and potatoes, and cut into about 1-inch cubes. Season as desired and drizzle with a little oil. Add vegetables to pan around (but NOT touching) pork tenderloin. Cook tenderloin as instructed above. The roasted potatoes and carrots should be done when the roast is done. You may need to adjust the size of the potatoes and carrots depending upon the weight of your tenderloin and how long you cook it. _Yes I cut my potatoes too big, but heck I like them big, par broil then add.
So lets do this!


Start by buttering a DO, warm the pan I didn't on this particular cook. I think its more fun this way.






 







Make sure to jot down the weight of the tenderloins as your braise time will be dictated by the weight, so if you have a 3 pound double package of pork tenderloin, your cook time would be 5-1/2 minutes at 500° per pound, so a 1-1/2 pound tenderloin would be 8 minutes 25 sec.







1/4 cup of Soy sauce is poured over the Tenderloin.








Tenderloins are coated with Montreal Steak seasoning, one heavy one light, and I've said this before and I'll say it again, "for the life of me I don't know why a lot of folks scoff at this spice, I love it".
A 1/4 cup of Worcestershire is poured over the tenderloins and another sprinkle of Montreal Steak Seasoning.







Potatoes and Onions are added (I had no carrots but would have tossed some in if I did).
Added 1/2 cup sweet vermouth, 1 cup of water and placed in the oven uncovered at 500° for 14 minutes (should actually be 5-1/2 minutes per pound)
The Tenderloins should really be exposed and not have anything on top of them... oh well.







After 14 minutes at 500°, The larger tenderloin is probed in the thickest part, the door is shut and oven is turned off, do not peek. I didn't want to probe the tenderloin at the beginning because I was afraid to fry the probe. For all the germ-a-phobes, the surface is definitely well above the safe temp of 145° at this point.
This particular cook was pretty quick, after the initial 14 minutes at 500°, the tenderloin IT increased to 145° in about twenty minutes.
Tenderloins resting.







Sample,(Chefs Prerogative)







Potatoes were not done enough so the DO was placed back in the oven while the tenderloins rested, I would suggest par boiling the potatoes or if you want, and you have the time, just pop the DO back in the oven while the Tenderloins rest, this worked for me. This is why the recipe calls for 1" cubes, hey I like my potatoes big if I want 1" cubed potatoes, I'll make mashed potatoes.
Both tenderloins are sliced, one is covered with Aujus' the other is not.
 





 





 






 



My oldest Daughter made a Potato, Bacon, Cheddar pie that is simply amazing!






 





These tenderloins were pulled at 145° with a little bit of carry over heat.

NOTE: Pork *Tenderloins* are a very tender cut of meat and some folks may think it has a "gummy" texture, these were perfect for my oldest daughter and myself, but my wife, son and younger daughter prefer a denser texture.
 

Pork *Loins* are much denser at an internal temp of 145°, which is what my wife and son likes.
If I do these again, one tenderloin would be pulled at 145° internal temp and the other will be pulled at 160° (I shudder at the thought).
 
Or I may do a Loin and Tenderloin at the same time and gladly eat the "Gummy" one (insert sarcasm).
 

Thanks for tuning in.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice work, what a beautiful cook and your pictures are super crisp and perfect... WOW! :yahoo:


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 6, 2014)

Once again you've not only made me incredibly hungry, but totally in awe (and a little jealous, I'll admit it) of your Q-view skills. Food looks tasty and the photos are off the charts!!


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 7, 2014)

Fantastic photos!!! This really looks like something off of a food calendar or such! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## sqwib (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank guys, I'm thinking about trying a beef loin the same way.


----------



## mchar69 (Jan 7, 2014)

Really, really nice.  I prefer my T-loins PINK PINK PINK

and leave at room temp then barely cook them, crusty outside,

pinky inside.

I also slice on the 'bias' because that's what the dumb food

shows say to do...  but your looks fantabulous.


----------

